# Lagertopologie grafisch darstellen



## OnDemand (1. Jan 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal ein gutes, gesundes neues Jahr euch allen!

Ich bin grad dabei eine Lagertopologie aufzubauen. Diese möchte ich grafisch anzeigen  wie in der Skizze zu sehen.
Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich das am Besten mit JSF umsetzen kann? Der User muss Reihen, Ebenen usw hinzufügen können, sodass diese dann auch in der Grafik erscheinen. Im Einsatz hab ich JSF mit Spring Boot.
Freue mich auf ein paar Gedankenanstöße


----------



## Tashtego (13. Jan 2020)

Naja deine Skizze sieht ja schon etwas aus wie eine Tabelle. Was spricht dagegen, eine Table zu verwenden?


----------



## OnDemand (13. Jan 2020)

Öh stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst   Wäre vermutlich echt das einfachste! Danke


----------

